# Kreg plugs that best match knotty alder?



## HandyHousewife (May 26, 2016)

I'm making a project using knotty alder plywood+knotty alder 1×2s, and am planning to use kreg screws to join them together along with some glue. Problem is, I'd never heard of knotty alder before this project, and while it's beautiful, I don't see any specific plugs to use with it. Is there a "close enough" match for a place that will be fairly hidden? I'm not planning to stain it, because it's actually quite pretty on its own, so we're just going to clear coat it.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Make your own with a plug cutter and some scrap/cut-offs. You'll get better grain matching that way.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

A standard plug cutter won't work with pocket holes. Cherry might be your closest match.
Bill


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

> A standard plug cutter won t work with pocket holes. Cherry might be your closest match.
> Bill
> 
> - Bill White


Yeah, they do need to be longer…. Dowels would work. You can make those too.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Dowel cutters work. 3/8" fits Kreg holes.


----------



## HandyHousewife (May 26, 2016)

So I need a dowel cutter then? I bought the plug cutters from HF, but it's easy enough to take them back if that's not going to work. And excellent knowing that the 3/8" is the size I need, that was my next question. 

Edited to ask: Does anyone have a specific recommendation for a product? Amazon seems to be mostly giving me the same options as it did when I searched for plug cutters…


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can make dowels using a shop made
jig and a table saw. I've never done it.

There are videos on YouTube.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Kreg sells plug a cutter made specifically for this task.

https://www.kregtool.com/store/c22/kreg-jigreg-accessories/p349/custom-pocket-hole-plug-cutter/


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Making dowels is easy. You'll need a piece of plate steel. I used a 1/16" piece of an old steel desk. Drill a 3/8" inch hole in it. Use a drill press if you have it. Next cut a piece of your alder just a hair over 3/8" square. Use a utility knife or chisel and taper one end of your stock so that it will fit into the hole you drilled in the steel. Now chuck your stock into your hand held drill. Being square will help it center in the drill. Clamp the steel plate in a vise. Now put the tapered end into the hole and run the stock in. Take your time and push it in slowly as it spins. The plate will shear off the excess and leave you with a 3/8" dowel.

Now just cut off the length you need to fill the pocket screw hole and glue it in. I've done it this way several times and it works great.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> Kreg sells plug a cutter made specifically for this task.
> 
> https://www.kregtool.com/store/c22/kreg-jigreg-accessories/p349/custom-pocket-hole-plug-cutter/
> 
> - Rich


If you want a really good match, then this is the route to go. Using dowels or plugs means the plug shows end grain. Using the Kreg bit lets you get face grain to face grain for a better match.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Had no idea they made a plug cutter. Thanks guys for mentioning it and for the link. Up to now I used the dowel method and never put them where they would be seen much.


----------



## HandyHousewife (May 26, 2016)

So I ended up with this bit from Amazon, and will make a 15 degree beveled stand to cut them with. I found that information from a website selling a similar bit that says to make a beveled tool out of wood to prop the plug piece on and clamp it down. We don't have our own drill press, but thankfully, my father in law has one and we'll borrow it. Slightly more fussy, but still better than spending $70…


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> So I ended up with this bit from Amazon, and will make a 15 degree beveled stand to cut them with.
> [...]
> Slightly more fussy, but still better than spending $70…
> 
> - HandyHousewife


Looks like a good choice that will do the job. I don't know where Kreg gets that price for their cutter, but maybe they figure they have a lock on the market. You outsmarted them.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Harbor Freight has a plug maker kit that will do the job but probable wouldn't last as long as that Amazon on.


----------



## HandyHousewife (May 26, 2016)

> Looks like a good choice that will do the job. I don t know where Kreg gets that price for their cutter, but maybe they figure they have a lock on the market. You outsmarted them.
> 
> - Rich


I don't know either, it seems like a lot of money for a drill bit and a piece of plastic. Of course, it might turn out that I'll wish I'd have just bought their system, but hopefully not. We'll see soon enough!


----------

